# Puppy to Dog pics



## Vegas's Mom (Feb 10, 2009)

I think it would be fun to post a pic of your dog when it was a puppy and then what it looks like now! go!


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Puppy Rowdy...



















Now...


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

I don't have any young puppy pics of Dizzy...but here she is 7 months old...










And at 2 years...Not too much bigger...


----------



## Mason (Sep 17, 2008)

Mason then (10-ish weeks):



















...and now (8 months):


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

about 12 weeks old









Now at 10 months still with the puppy face









With my other dog peanut when she was a puppy:









with my other dog peanut now:


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

8-week-old Dexter, a week or so before we adopted him:









Growing up... here he's around 3 months:









And now at around 7.5 months:


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

cain as a baby


















cain as a grown boy!


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

baby Pandora

















she was about 5/6 months in this pic









recent


----------



## naturegeek (Feb 13, 2008)

Awww, Mason has a paw-print on his side! My childhood Brittany Spaniel had a perfect mickey mouse.

We don't have any puppy pics of Roxy since we adopted her as an adult, but I bet she looked a lot like Mason. We think she is part Lab, part Brittany. Here she is now:


----------



## jconli (Sep 2, 2008)

Casey- Siberian Husky/Great Dane mix (according to DNA testing).
1st picture at 8 weeks. Other picture at 7 months.


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Riley at 12 weeks:










Riley at a 1 1/2 years:










Aspen at 9 1/2 weeks:










Aspen at three years:


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

You all have gorgeous dogs!!

I don't have a puppy to dog comparison... But I have a Shelter to Home comparison:









Now, if you could see him in person you'd see the difference. He was very skinny/scrawny when I adopted him... You could feel his ribs and his spine, now his neck is thick, he's muscular, and has gained weight back.


----------



## Trelaboon (Mar 28, 2008)

Pippin as a puppy. (I'm not sure how old he is in this pic)









Pippin now...at a year old.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

this is iorek the day we got him. he was 4 1/2 months









the first month or so:


















this is iorek now - he turned one on jan 27


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Ooh fun! 

Puppy Summer:










Summer the day I got her:










Summer now:


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Bernard:










1st day home:










Now (10 months):


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Beau:










I can't find the other pics of when we took him home right now.


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

It's no wonder I love so many breeds of dogs - you all have gorgeous dogs. I want them all!!!

Cartman (9-10 weeks)









Cartman now (3 years old)









Quinn (9-10 weeks old)










Quinn (3 years old)


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Both of them as puppies.



















Awkward puppy hair at 6-7 months old. Look at the head!


----------



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

Sierra, before I got her










Sierra, 1st day home, 12 weeks. 









Sierra, 20 months. Where did the time go??!??!!


----------



## michael everson (Nov 9, 2007)

Jack at 8 weeks



















Jack now 2 years old


----------



## michael everson (Nov 9, 2007)

Sammy at 8 weeks


















Sammy now at 2 years


----------



## SxyVixen (Feb 3, 2009)

Kai @ 4 Weeks









Kai @ 7 Weeks









Kai @ 5.5 Months a Couple Weeks Ago


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

SxyVixen said:


> Kai @ 5.5 *Weeks* a Couple Weeks Ago


do you mean months or maybe years? he is beautiful!!

all the doggies are beautiful!


----------



## SxyVixen (Feb 3, 2009)

Sorry! I fixed it, thanks for the catch. The last pic is of him at 5.5 *months*  I'm always in awe of his coloring, it's just unbelievably gorgeous! The red is on the ends of each hair so you get this gorgeous red/white coating all over him...so freaking awesome!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

he really is beautiful!


----------



## Vegas's Mom (Feb 10, 2009)

you all have such beautiful dogs!


----------



## musicmom116 (Jul 8, 2008)

Dallas on her first day home with us, at 11.5 weeks old, 7.2.08.

















Same time frame, meeting her older "sister" (unfortuantely her "sister" died 3 weeks later)









How soon they grow, This picture was taken on 2.3.09, she is 9.5 months old.
Notice how properly she sits now.


----------



## Chubs (Oct 4, 2007)

Sugar (Shugs) at 12 weeks









Around 6 months









Here she is at year old. What a difference. No more golden hair.









18 months


----------



## musicmom116 (Jul 8, 2008)

naturegeek said:


> Awww, Mason has a paw-print on his side! My childhood Brittany Spaniel had a perfect mickey mouse.
> 
> We don't have any puppy pics of Roxy since we adopted her as an adult, but I bet she looked a lot like Mason. We think she is part Lab, part Brittany. Here she is now:


OMG, I absolutely love Mickey Mouse, I'd love a dog with a Mickey Mouse on it, how cool, do you have pics? Our last dog was black & white and she was a lab/brittany mix. I love the uniqueness of mixed dogs.
All the puppy to dog pics are so cool


----------



## Sierra1222 (Dec 26, 2008)

Here is Sienna @ 8 weeks, and now at 14 weeks ! Any guesses on breed now? lol we are still guessing. She is 18 lbs now. I wonder how big she will get.


----------



## Shipman515 (Feb 9, 2009)

SxyVixen said:


> Kai @ 7 Weeks


What a beautiful dog. Do you happen to remember about how much Kai weighed at 7-8 weeks?


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thought I would put Buddha in too.

8 weeks:



















and again at 8-9 months:


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Poca as a puppy...










Poca now - just turned 3. Waiting to catch a snowball...


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

I love this thread, everyone has such beautiful dogs!


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

*Rusty as a squirt:*

















*Rusty at 1 year:*









*Rusty at 2 Years:*


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

That is one golden who has had a lot of fun! I love muddy dogs, my floors don't


----------



## SxyVixen (Feb 3, 2009)

Shipman515 said:


> What a beautiful dog. Do you happen to remember about how much Kai weighed at 7-8 weeks?


Kai was about 15lbs when I brought him home, just an ounce or two under. Today, a week away from being 6 months old, he's a couple pounds over 50lbs.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

SMoore said:


> That is one golden who has had a lot of fun!


Barring systematic abuse, a Golden is going to have fun. It's what they do. It's hard to stay grumpy in the presence a Golden Retriever.


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

winniec777 said:


> Poca as a puppy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poca is too cute. I love the white chest puff.


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

Baby Holly (sorry it's not a great pic, but its the only one I have left of her from her puppy days).








Holly last June on her first birthday! (she's looking a little rough but that because it was two days after she ate a bone and had to have removed)








Holly now.(she's annoyed here, she doesn't want to be brushed haha)


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

J.C. on day 1.








J.C. not quite sure his age, but ears are all the way up!








J.C. the other day. (he was rolling around on the bed being cute haha)


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Rocky at about 8 weeks: 












Rocky now:


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Puddles at 9 weeks and 1.5 years
















Iris at 8 weeks and then again at 1 year

Dont they grow to darn fast..Everyones babies are adorable..before and afters


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

Never recorded his age when taking the pics. *Kicking myself* So not really sure of his age in any of these pics, I'm totally guessing.

Toehuntai as very young shy puppy. 










Toehuntai playing with Mommy, 6 to 7 weeks.


















Around 7 months.


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

Toehuntai little after a year old.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

JessRU09 said:


> Poca is too cute. I love the white chest puff.


She thanks you! She's always dressed and ready to go with her tuxedo coloring. Not sure a dog can look "formal" but Poca comes close!


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Libby when we brought her home at 12 weeks:



















Just over 1 yr old:










16 months old:


----------



## Ju1ce (Jan 21, 2009)

Rough_Collies2008 said:


> Riley at 12 weeks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





FN beautiful dogs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ju1ce (Jan 21, 2009)

Gambit starting at 8 weeks.


----------



## Ju1ce (Jan 21, 2009)

continued.......






































He is almost 8 months now.


----------



## hoosierdog (Feb 14, 2009)

Vegas's Mom said:


> I think it would be fun to post a pic of your dog when it was a puppy and then what it looks like now! go!


here are some pictures of my baby hoosier


----------



## sexysilver (Feb 15, 2009)

This is T.J one of my girls i dont have any baby pictures of her 
















Thanks for looking


----------



## baby.brew (Dec 24, 2008)

michael everson said:


> Jack at 8 weeks


My Dexter looks JUST like Jack! What breed is he?

Dexter on Dec. 20, at 6-ish weeks.









Dexter about a week ago (around 3 months)


----------



## michael everson (Nov 9, 2007)

Baby brew, Jack is a Jack Russell / Pug mix.
Mike


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Isis at 7 weeks









12 or 13 weeks









4/5 months









10 months


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

All the pups are adorable and dogs are beautiful. Unforunately I have no puppy pics of Marge. 

Rocky and Isis were ADORABLE puppies.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

MissMutt said:


> All the pups are adorable and dogs are beautiful. Unforunately I have no puppy pics of Marge.
> 
> Rocky and Isis were ADORABLE puppies.


Thank you


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Chloe at 5/6 weeks...(still w/the breeder)









4/5 months









8months?









3.5 yrs


----------



## warden11 (Jan 1, 2009)

Her is Macie at 8 weeks old sleeping in her deer antler.


Two pics of Macie at 5 months (current)


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Bishop at 8wks









10 weeks









8mo









2yrs


----------



## baby.brew (Dec 24, 2008)

michael everson said:


> Baby brew, Jack is a Jack Russell / Pug mix.
> Mike


Mike - Thanks for the response! Dexter looks just like Jack did as a puppy! The people we got Dexter from said he was part terrier, maltese, pup, and dachshund.... I think he's going to look just like Jack! I think he's so handsome!


----------



## I_love_my_poopers (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Dakota at about 7 weeks, right after we brought her home -




























Now, at 7 years -


----------



## bfoster (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi everyone- I am trying to retrieve my puppy to dog pictures from photobucket- I have a new MAC computer and I hope the picture will appear-
anyway--hopefully here is Teebone--for some reason only the puppy pictures uploaded--here is Teebone at 7 weeks (mugging) and 10 weeks--I will try again to get the grown up Teebone


----------



## bfoster (Feb 9, 2009)

Attempt #2- Teebone all grown up


----------



## 4lilmunchkins (Feb 14, 2009)

What a cute thread!!
Here's Javelin,
The first picture is when I brought her home at 12 weeks...
The second picture is her at 6 months old
And the last picture is her now at 1 year old


----------



## 4lilmunchkins (Feb 14, 2009)

Here's Jewelina at 12 weeks, 6 months and 2 years old


----------



## 4lilmunchkins (Feb 14, 2009)

Here's Jaden...


----------



## 4lilmunchkins (Feb 14, 2009)

And here's Jesamine...


----------

